# Ride2 Crank shorteners



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I have a barely used set of crank shorteners if anyone is interested. These worked great for my son but we recently sold the tandem so we no longer need them

$55 shipped in lower 48 ($100+ new)

Stock photos below (cranks not included)


----------

